
Blockchain Startups Need Recruiters - charliejrgower
https://blockchain.works-hub.com/learn/Blockchain-is-out-the-closet-Why-you-need-recruiters-to-close-the-door
======
block_chain_
I find it so frustrating all these well funded companies just sit on their
cash and don't actually accomplish anything.

